# Obedience Class (Video)



## LaurJen (Aug 10, 2006)

Here's a video of Augie and friends during free play time at obedience class. There are only two other dogs in the class!

(Thanks to Ontariogolden who helped me to get Windows Movie Maker to work properly-yay!)


----------



## ontariogolden (Oct 24, 2006)

LaurJen said:


> (Thanks to Ontariogolden who helped me to get Windows Movie Maker to work properly-yay!)


No problem... glad I could help! I love seeing Augie videos and it would have been a shame if you had to stop making them!!!

I loved that video! For a while, Augie didn't want anything to do with the little dogs and just wanted to go off on his own. I kind of laughed at how much bigger he is than every other dog in the class lol


----------



## LaurJen (Aug 10, 2006)

Well he can't really play with them much--they only weigh 4 or 5 pounds each. His head weighs more than that! LOL


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Augie reminds me of Abbie....... great video...hes a cutie...


----------



## Lexie's Mom (Dec 14, 2005)

Great video. He looked like a giant with some little midgets running around !!!! LOL How cute it was. Great tunes too!!!!


----------



## LaurJen (Aug 10, 2006)

I laughed out loud over the "midgets" comment... the poor dog probably wonders why he goes to class with a couple of mice  Around the third week a golden retriever showed up and I was overjoyed! She and Augie played together so sweetly... but then she never came back! Boo-hoo.


----------



## njb (Oct 5, 2006)

Oh I loved it--was just too cute! Julie was in basic 1 with foo-foo dogs too--she weighed more than all the dogs in her class put together. It was still fun to watch them.


----------



## Princess Bella (Oct 17, 2006)

See AUGIE looks like a real golden!! what's wrong with mine!!!! she looks so different!!!!


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

Great video.....you can't go wrong with The Beatles....

I love the "Stunt Dogs Used...do not try at home" comment, too.


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

Princess Bella said:


> See AUGIE looks like a real golden!! what's wrong with mine!!!! she looks so different!!!!


What are you talking about? She looks golden to me.....


----------



## LaurJen (Aug 10, 2006)

Princess Bella said:


> See AUGIE looks like a real golden!! what's wrong with mine!!!! she looks so different!!!!


Huh???? Bella is GORGEOUS--what looks different to you? Augie's coat? He's almost 6 months old--plus right now it's 5 degrees out with the windchill... he's got more reason to start growing it longer than Bella does, lol. If it's not that, well then you've got me stumped. That's what goldens look like.


----------



## mblondetoo (Jan 9, 2006)

Augie just seems to have a good time anywhere. It looks like his coat is changing. Tabitha went through that and had some strange hair patterns. She still doesn't have much hair. Cute video.

Bella looks beautiful. They all seem to have different hair. Tabitha was about nine months when we got her and she just had a bit of feathering starting. At almost 2, she still doesn't have very thick long hair but it sure makes brushing easy!


----------



## Katiesmommy (Sep 10, 2006)

First:
I love the video...always love Augie vids 

Second:
Princess Bella :
Looks like a golden pup too me. She still has her short (baby) pup hair  Shes is a cutie!


----------



## LaurJen (Aug 10, 2006)

mblondetoo said:


> Augie just seems to have a good time anywhere. It looks like his coat is changing. Tabitha went through that and had some strange hair patterns.
> !


His coat is kind of funky looking  It's not as obvious in real life, but it really stands out in the videos. It's all different lengths with long clumps here and there and wispy pieces sticking out all over.


----------



## Princess Bella (Oct 17, 2006)

OK I feel better now, she's my first golden (not my last) so I really don't know what to expect, and the other goldens I've seen are full grown. So I always think, did I get the runt lol, I guess I expect so much more, instead of just enyoing her being a puppy.

Love the video!!!!! post more!!


----------



## Carsonsdaddy (Nov 1, 2006)

Princess Bella said:


> OK I feel better now, she's my first golden (not my last) so I really don't know what to expect, and the other goldens I've seen are full grown. So I always think, did I get the runt lol, I guess I expect so much more, instead of just enyoing her being a puppy.
> 
> Love the video!!!!! post more!!


I think Bella looks great! My in-laws have a 7 month old golden and his hair isn't anywhere near as long as Augie's. Each dog is different and i know that the field lines "usually" have shorter hair. So, i don't think there's anything wrong with beautiful Bella.


----------



## LaurJen (Aug 10, 2006)

Princess Bella said:


> OK I feel better now, she's my first golden (not my last) so I really don't know what to expect, and the other goldens I've seen are full grown. So I always think, did I get the runt lol, I guess I expect so much more, instead of just enyoing her being a puppy.


Silly  I didn't know WHAT you were talking about, as Bella is one of the cutest goldens I've ever seen. And she looks just like a golden! Haven't you noticed the other goldens here around Bella's age? There's a pretty big variety of looks, as they all grow and change at different rates.


----------



## LaurJen (Aug 10, 2006)

Princess Bella said:


> did I get the runt ?


I forgot to say that Augie is a male, and they tend to be bigger than females. Plus he's really big-boned. His ribcage is especially deep, and I think sometimes he actually looks fat in some of the videos and pictures... but he's not. The one time that female golden retriever came to his obedience class I was shocked to see how much bigger (bone and muscle-wise) Augie was. She was only a few weeks younger, but was so much sleeker and fine-boned. It's all good, in my opinion


----------



## Princess Bella (Oct 17, 2006)

Oh This Makes My Day! I Am Soo Much Happier Now!!!


----------



## LaurJen (Aug 10, 2006)

Were you really worried about it? Wow, we could have told you ages ago that Bella is just PERFECT


----------



## Capehank (Aug 3, 2005)

Princess Bella, Take a look at my video at the following link, I think you will find that my female, Isabella, is similar to Bella. She is almost a year old now and her hair is much thicker than her brother. 

Jumpcut - The Golden Story

Bella is beautiful, just like her name.


----------



## timm (Jan 7, 2007)

this video cracked me up, hehe good job


----------

